# Salt River Guidebook



## celene (Oct 2, 2006)

Does anyone know where to find a Salt guidebook?


----------



## floaty22 (Dec 3, 2003)

There is not one. You might still be able to get a river map that's photocopied from the rangers, maybe.



celene said:


> Does anyone know where to find a Salt guidebook?


----------



## HuckinAZ (Nov 18, 2006)

*The Bible*

Does Cutch and Stafford's CRC New Testiment have the Salt in it, I'm pretty sure it does


----------



## celene (Oct 2, 2006)

I was thinking a river map guidebook...to avoid problems like hitting Blackrock unaware after an afternoon of beer drinking, like we did last year.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

There's an excellent laminated, bound, topo map circulating somewhere below Quartzite right now from last weekend (Sorry Derk). It shows mileage, camps, rapids, topography, etc. You might send "Count" a message and see where he got it.



celene said:


> I was thinking a river map guidebook...to avoid problems like hitting Blackrock unaware after an afternoon of beer drinking, like we did last year.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

I got mine from Oarbender on here. It's an excellent product and totally worth it. PM him and I'm sure he can get you one.

COUNT


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

The old Ranger map can be found at River Rafting Trip Campsites

And how do you not notice Blackrock? It's pretty obvious ala nombre, plus it's right after Eye...


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

The one that came from Oarbender was excellent. As it turns out sliding it underneath the cam strap on the firepan seems like a secure place, but it isn't. 

You can also get maps from: Salt River Map

No where near as good, but free for you to print and laminate yourself.


----------



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

sorry folks, But I wasn't involved with anything about the Salt.

I'll betcha it was oarboatman.

I think ive seen him post info bout the Salt.


----------



## eljim (Sep 19, 2007)

*Whipass book!*



celene said:


> Does anyone know where to find a Salt guidebook?


There is a great guide book with waterproof pages that has a map you can flip thru. It has the entire stretch from Apache falls to the dam, with all the rapids and camps on it. Sadly, it's out of print. A friend brought it on my second trip and it was priceless. Try to google it, google books can have entire books to download if the book is out of print.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

just curious- what's the hazard below HWY 288? on the wilderness aware (lower canyon) map it says it's impassable to boats. is this another Quartzite falls, or native lands or something?


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

It's a low head dam.



abron said:


> just curious- what's the hazard below HWY 288? on the wilderness aware (lower canyon) map it says it's impassable to boats. is this another Quartzite falls, or native lands or something?


----------



## CWorthy (Jun 22, 2005)

*Salt Map*

Yep - our group bought several of the maps from Oarboatman (in Glenwood Springs) last year. His suggestion was to run pea-cord through the spiral binding and carabiner it to your boat. It worked for me - even through Corkscrew which served to bounce me around more than I would've liked at 2,100 cfs


----------



## Bachrachj (Feb 18, 2009)

CWorthy said:


> Yep - our group bought several of the maps from Oarboatman (in Glenwood Springs) last year. His suggestion was to run pea-cord through the spiral binding and carabiner it to your boat. It worked for me - even through Corkscrew which served to bounce me around more than I would've liked at 2,100 cfs


 
Hey, I need to find out how to get some Salt guides like this one. How do I contact oarboatman? Thanks,

John in Flagstaff
928-380-0638


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Bachrachj said:


> Hey, I need to find out how to get some Salt guides like this one. How do I contact oarboatman? Thanks,
> 
> John in Flagstaff
> 928-380-0638


Search in the members list, that's how I found him a couple of years ago.


----------



## Bachrachj (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks, I'll work it.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

If you lucky folks who got the Salt River guide from Oarboatman would look in the book for publisher information or anything else that would help us find how we might either secure the book or maybe lobby to have it reprinted, sure would appreciate posting that information here.

I am guessing Oarboatman is being covered up in emails etc and is not able to answer requests.


----------



## Bachrachj (Feb 18, 2009)

ISBN # on the back, usually on the bar code or in the front with the library of congress info, will get me what I need. I'll go through Moby Dickens in Taos and search it. They also do out of print searches so we MIGHT find a used one somewhere, but I would bet that they are coveted and kept. Anyone got an ISBN#? Thanks,

John in Flag


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

See this post for downloads:
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f12/salt-river-beta-28199-2.html#post167051


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Bachrachj said:


> ISBN # on the back, usually on the bar code or in the front with the library of congress info, will get me what I need. I'll go through Moby Dickens in Taos and search it. They also do out of print searches so we MIGHT find a used one somewhere, but I would bet that they are coveted and kept. Anyone got an ISBN#? Thanks,
> 
> John in Flag


It's not so much a book as it is large, laminated topo maps with added notes.


----------



## Bachrachj (Feb 18, 2009)

I looked at the pdf. download and will probably tell this person to buy topos for the area. Me, I like a mild run like the GC myself. Thanks to all who gave input.

John


----------



## riogoddess (Feb 7, 2010)

eljim said:


> There is a great guide book with waterproof pages that has a map you can flip thru. It has the entire stretch from Apache falls to the dam, with all the rapids and camps on it. Sadly, it's out of print. A friend brought it on my second trip and it was priceless. Try to google it, google books can have entire books to download if the book is out of print.


Do you happen to remember any info about this book???? Author or Title???


----------



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

i dont have the maps your looking for, but after this season i might.

I think the bro your looking for is oarboatman. or something like that. godd luck, and phuck it its been done before but kayakers call it "blind", I love that stuff, but still scary.

Ob~


----------



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

riogoddess said:


> Do you happen to remember any info about this book???? Author or Title???


 
This should be what you are looking for.


----------



## riogoddess (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks!!!! Doubt I'll find one but its worth the try!!!


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

The USFS has marked up a aerial photo's for the Salt, go to:
http://www.fs.fed.us/r3/tonto/recreation/


----------



## AKATief (Mar 2, 2008)

celene said:


> I was thinking a river map guidebook...to avoid problems like hitting Blackrock unaware after an afternoon of beer drinking, like we did last year.


Did that really happen to us? Musta drank too much beer to remember!


----------



## Ikedub (May 30, 2008)

Ha...I didn't know Glen Rink was the man responsible. I know him and will see what the status is on the guide. Glen is a good dude and a hoot.


----------



## shua30 (Feb 21, 2008)

There is PDF Map on the Tonto N.F. web site of the Salt it shows millage, rapids, put in & take out, plus camp sites.


----------



## superpuma (Oct 24, 2003)

Salt River Map Arizona Whitewater Rafting
Good basic over-view


----------

